# Todays Score Steam Heated Kettle



## rusty (Aug 4, 2013)

Awesome jacketed stainless steel kettle, which I plan to use for my bio diesel production.


----------



## rusty (Aug 4, 2013)

Another good score, 52" Sony Flatscreen. someone fell onto this set breaking the copper traces on the circuit board which are easily jumpered.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Aug 4, 2013)

rusty said:


> Awesome jacketed stainless steel kettle, which I plan to use for my bio diesel production.



This would be nice for running big lots of goldfilled!


----------



## rusty (Aug 9, 2013)

Average price per liter diesel fuel at the pump for canadians $1.40 which works out to $6.30 imperial gallon, the waste veggie oil I pick up is liquid gold.

Working at getting my first 100 liters ready for processing, once I have cheap fuel can expand my route to other small towns nearby.

If I could obtain enough oil to sustain a small production plant, I would abandon refining precious metals entirely in favor of producing bio.


----------



## rusty (Aug 10, 2013)

Kettle is rigged up and ready to produce fuel, this has turned out to be a very long term project. I've had my drum of methanol ( racing fuel ) for about 5 years just waiting for the day this project would take root.

A 4500 watt element on a floater which is able to rise or lower with the liquid level, borrowed the stir motor and paddle from the large reactor. Now to heat the oil and filter, hot oil filters easier than cold oil. Wish me luck with my first batch of bio diesel.


----------



## rickbb (Aug 10, 2013)

Carefull with the bio fuel. Couple of local fellows here did just fine small scale. They got a loan to go full time and started doing 2,000 gallons a month. They can't sell it. They are actually exporting it to europe just to stay in business!

Seems more people are willing to just talk being green instead of actually being green.


----------



## rusty (Aug 10, 2013)

rickbb said:


> Carefull with the bio fuel. Couple of local fellows here did just fine small scale. They got a loan to go full time and started doing 2,000 gallons a month. They can't sell it. They are actually exporting it to europe just to stay in business!
> 
> Seems more people are willing to just talk being green instead of actually being green.



Personally I don't give a hoot about being green, it's all about survival, everything but my lawn mower burns diesel as soon as I find a decent old case mower that uses a horizontal shaft engine that will accept my 10 HP Yanmar.

If I had 2000 gallons a month it would not be a problem selling it. My buddy John with the gold claim could easily use that amount and more.


----------



## rusty (Aug 11, 2013)

Decided to use the sulfuric acid formula, I'm on my 2nd batch of bio diesel for a total of 260 liters of which two thirds is estimated to be good usable fuel. Couple more batches like this and I'll have enough fuel to visit my daughter in BC.


----------



## rusty (Aug 12, 2013)

I guess one could look at the bright side and say that this 260 liter batch was a total success, I now have 260 liters of Glop aka Soap. next batch of chips that I mill up going to try this glop out to see if it will suds up and collect the precious metals fines from the milled product.


----------



## Geo (Aug 12, 2013)

dudadiesel ( http://www.dudadiesel.com/ ) is just a couple of miles from where i live. they supply all the chemicals needed to make bio-fuel. the thing that i will never understand is you have to show ID to buy a couple pounds of sodium hydroxide from the hardware store but i can buy it from these guys by pallets of 50# bags and they dont need an ID.


----------



## Smack (Aug 13, 2013)

My dad was doing the same thing for a while, but that used vegetable oil is some nasty stuff. I was helping him move an old barrel of some real dirty oil one day and I don't think he was pulling his weight because all the sudden the thing dropped down to fast for me to hold it and the stupid stuff slopped out and got me covered, man I darn near hurled. Good thing I had safety glasses on. There are some really good bio-diesel kits out there. That's a good link Geo put up for supplies too, I've gotten some stuff from him in the past. I like the 5gal. bucket strainers he sells or used to sell.


----------



## rusty (Aug 14, 2013)

Thought this sign at our landfill site hilarious.


----------



## skippy (Aug 14, 2013)

LOL
His mom must be proud!


----------



## rusty (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm surprised that none of our safety conscious members have not caught this, 44 liters of methanol in an open vessel being heated to 160 F.

My compressor has been turned off as it does not have an explosion proof motor, any lights turned on stay on to prevent arcing, relay hooked between thermostat and heater element is manually set before turning on the thermostat power. Definitely a no smoking area.

After this batch is completed I'm redesigning my bio-diesel reactor with safety features.


----------



## rusty (Aug 15, 2013)

Amazing my glop has made the conversion to bio-diesel.

I decanted the glop into some wast oil containers then they sat in the hot sun for the past to days - Eureka we have diesel.


----------



## rusty (Aug 16, 2013)

Small sample of bio diesel from my last batch.


----------



## rusty (Aug 16, 2013)

Smack said:


> My dad was doing the same thing for a while, but that used vegetable oil is some nasty stuff. I was helping him move an old barrel of some real dirty oil one day and I don't think he was pulling his weight because all the sudden the thing dropped down to fast for me to hold it and the stupid stuff slopped out and got me covered, man I darn near hurled. Good thing I had safety glasses on. There are some really good bio-diesel kits out there. That's a good link Geo put up for supplies too, I've gotten some stuff from him in the past. I like the 5gal. bucket strainers he sells or used to sell.



Three of the restaurants I pick up from the oil is so clean it could pass as virgin while the one has oil so dirty and black you could seal coat your driveway with it or use it as embalming fluid.

Makes me a bit queasy when I find dead mice in the oil.


----------



## Smack (Aug 16, 2013)

Speaking of really clean used oil, the Chinese Restaurants usually have the cleanest oil based on what I've seen.


----------

